# The Praxis Mod



## Alex (7/11/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DoubleD (7/11/14)

Thanks for posting this @Alex, I saw this yesterday on instagram, beautiful looking mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (7/11/14)

very clean looking mod and i like the switch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve (8/11/14)

ordered mine about two weeks ago. Been obsessed with this mod ever since i first saw that switch. they are working on a rda too that's apparently really short . instagram was also how i discovered this @DoubleD . looking at all the joose on there makes me simply depressed

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DoubleD (8/11/14)

steve said:


> ordered mine about two weeks ago. Been obsessed with this mod ever since i first saw that switch. they are working on a rda too that's apparently really short . instagram was also how i discovered this @DoubleD . looking at all the joose on there makes me simply depressed



I hear you bud and then there's all the mods and coils which makes it even worst. I literally feel poor after logging in to instagram

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (8/11/14)

Awesome looking mod. Loving the dual action switch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

